# NICE BERETTA's



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

This is for all Beretta lovers out there, well, because if your not, you don't care...................I was cruising around Armslist, and saw some Beretta firearms, that are again, new to me.............listed under Wed. Aug. 22........a Beretta Golden Centurian......a supposed one of a kind 92 G....and a 92 SB C one of a kind, that appeared on the cover of the 1984 Guns & Ammo annual mag. Very Nice!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I saw that gold Centurian posted on the Beretta Forum. Too much bling for me


----------

